# Milbert tube amplifier BaM-230



## maxxx

Milbert tube amplifier BaM-230 BaM230 (235 Bam235 HSS Fidelity Brax Sinfoni) | eBay


----------



## audiobaun

Well,they made certain that the amp would not collect too much heat for sure..lol. 30x2,hmm,seems like a bargain


----------



## starboy869

best of the best tweeter amp


----------



## lsm

That's a helluva good deal. Wish I had the extra $$


----------



## wilkes5

are tweets the only thing which Milbert's amp will power? always looking for made in usa and do you think BaM230 has all usa made electric components (tubes, boards, etc)? have email Milbert will simular questions and have yet to hear back. seems like a lot of $ for 2 X 30, but don't really know.


----------



## maxxx

Check the Milbert site, many system examples. Not used on subs but favored for front stage.


----------



## starboy869

wilkes5 said:


> are tweets the only thing which Milbert's amp will power? always looking for made in usa and do you think BaM230 has all usa made electric components (tubes, boards, etc)? have email Milbert will simular questions and have yet to hear back. seems like a lot of $ for 2 X 30, but don't really know.


 you want USA 100% and balking at this price

BTW Made in USA? Hmmm TRU Technology also has this label however most of the components are made elsewhere, but only assembled in the USA and still get that Made in USA sticker.


----------



## wilkes5

seems like was getting all excited watching a video on tru amps, how it was completely manufactured in USA and how you could choose the electronics which were made in usa. it seems like it's not the case now. now it's the tipical made in usa for forgein parts?

yes, from what others have told me, it is quit possible to DIY build a good sounding amplifier (hopefully you can find all the electronic components made in usa caps/fan/diodes/etc) probably cheaper than the amp you can buy, probably a lot cheap than the "made in USA" sticker amps. *all in the power supply*


----------



## starboy869

Btw Japan has a higher market for SQ top of the line amps. They're high end amps/hu/etc would be insulted if it had a made in usa item in it.


----------



## wilkes5

very small circles who would run a $2000 amp just for tweets? mabye on a pair of morel piccolo? if had money like such, would hire someone to build an a tube/regular amp what all parts sourced from the US? if tubed, something with a row of glowing orange tubes incased in plexi.

would like to see more of the double din Japanese HU's which were really cool looking with specturm analyzers and such, decks like from the 90's. have the current HU's taken a turn for the worse for looks? Running older Ken DPX990MD just for the display. Not sure about the SQ, haven't heard any Denon, Mac, etc. but really like the analizer display

"Panasonic double din....TUBE headunit!" post talks about the upper class Panasonic HU, thinking it's probably made in Japan, which someone says it uses a W.E. tube (Western Electric). so, maybe an example of a Jap HU with US made part?

but mabye you're talking the upper upper class of electronics which have no idea about?


----------



## starboy869

A $300 (selling price in japan) panasonic tube hu is on the lower end of middle class. 

Once I get on my lappy I'll show some examples of stuff we'll never on north american shores that's on the upper end. Btw that $2k milbert will seem cheap. 

Your still trying to think made in usa is better and cheaper.


----------



## wilkes5

no, afraid for my soul for buying in such countries, maybe selfish? thinking japan has better "epa" type regulations
than China/Korea/etc? mabye better workers' rights also?


----------



## starboy869

Anyways

get your pockets deep

carrozzeria X

Some specs on that A9X by Pioneer

■ increase the likelihood of more advanced tuning adjustment function, FIR filters with high accuracy. 
■ Use DSP "SHARC" made ​​by Analog Devices, Inc. boasts a 32bit computing power for advanced floating point processing. 
■ freely to achieve an altitude adjustment by FIR filters, digital crossover network. 
■ The 31-band graphic equalizer, plus 3-band parametric equalizer, realized the overwhelming adjustment of degrees of freedom. 
■ to achieve sound sharp rise in the high slew rate, current-feedback power amplifier. 
■ possible to realize a high SN ratio and high dynamic range, construction of a full balanced pure digital system. 
■ thoroughly eliminate signal interference between the L / R, "symmetric power circuit layout and" completely independent left and right. 
■ made ​​it possible to rate a high SN ratio and low distortion overwhelming, 96kHz24bit multi-bit D / A converter. Thoroughly to eliminate jitter component, with "sound master clock circuit" high degree of accuracy. 
■ to expel the folded noise specific to digital, 96kHz sampling rate converter. 
■ to be converted into a voltage waveform of the output current staircase DAC, I / V conversion circuit discrete current-feedback. 
■ 12bitDAC volume "high precision to prevent the deterioration of the music signal, to achieve further high-quality" ".

audison THESIS HV venti¡ù - Yahoo!¥ª¡¼¥¯¥·¥ç¥ó
 LUXMAN CM-4000  (high end of Alpine line in Japan)

These were highend for it's time, however not 100% usa.

OLD SCHOOL AMP PRECISION POWER PC450+PC225 POWERCLASS ORION ZED JL AUDIO ZAPCO | eBay
Handcrafted in the Good U.S.A

Alpine 3545 2/1 Channel Bridgeable Car Audio Amplifier 500W Amp Old School Rare | eBay


etc., Just because it's USA made doesn't make it better, nor cheaper. 

Ever heard of Blade amps? Canadian assembled amp that still holds it own on the court.


----------



## starboy869

wilkes5 said:


> no, afraid for my soul for buying in such countries, maybe selfish? thinking japan has better "epa" type regulations
> than China/Korea/etc? mabye better workers' rights also?


I would think so. Labor is very cheap in CHINA and Mexico hence why a lot of manufacturing went there. Consumers want a better price and the only way to do it is to move the company somewhere else. 

If company a sells a cap at 2.00ea and company B is able to sell the same one for 1.50ea which one are people going to buy? However Company C jumps in sells them for $1.00ea. How are company A and B going to compete with C? They'll have to cut wages (Unions not going to happen) or shut down and move shop to where's it cheaper. This isn't for car audio either.

IMO Consumers is what caused the 2008 Market crash and job loss. Everyone wanted a cheaper price (who blames them), however it made it that Joe Smith doesn't work for $30.hr anymore and collecting welfare and possible min wage pt. as a door greater in Walmart,


----------



## wilkes5

sorry for the late reply, sometimes diym doesn't email me when a reply to a thread. guess it's ok to h-or the thread since the amp is sold on ebay? thank you very much starboy for all the options, really looking to pull the trigger. 

heard the even the old school amps used electronic components from overseas, not sure the % wise compared to new amps made in usa, even then not sure if it came from japan/china? too many factors for trying to buy something "good", but, made in the usa with epa regulations and jobs in a country , which is the best on earth for anti slavery, is a good start. so limiting overseas componets comes down to which is the best country for such and to my knowledge would be japan, however it feels like japan companies are also turning to the dark side of communisum (China.....Russia) more and more. It's one big red circle which might encase the whole planet like the ohio state university symbol (recently found out the union army, in the american civil war, was an ally with russia). The U.S.-Russian Entente That Saved The Union

the USA is the best country in the world, right? why does it source to shiitety places for goods? just like the weed commercial about supporting terroism, it doesn't say not go to walmart and buy stuff made in communist china, which then gets traded to communist russia, which then sends attack helicopters to kill rebels in syria or lybia??? unions don't care, and you bet the Democratic party is the player for unions, the party whoz czars worships Russia government, who don't care about putting US companies out of business so jobs can go overseas, who don't car about being evil. mabye world war 3 will break out and good guys will win, mabye?

but, really want to DIY an amp with ALL made in usa. heard the worst part is the power supply, but it can be made easy if space IS NOT an issue (if you can sacrifice the size of a shoe box for the ps) have a brand new in box mmats 6150d 6 channel which was going to use as a all in one, but thinking about selling it to DIY something with simular power. don't know anything about electronics or it would be a done deal.


----------

